# Fragging saw



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone have a saw for fragging like the gryphon diamond saw in the west end toronto or in Toronto. If I can use it to frag an LPS I'd appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> Does anyone have a saw for fragging like the gryphon diamond saw in the west end toronto or in Toronto. If I can use it to frag an LPS I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!


We have a Gryphon saw.

Bring it in.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

now thats customer service


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> We have a Gryphon saw.
> 
> Bring it in.


Woa nice! I'll come over one warm day. Do I just PM you here to make an arrangement for date and time to see your availability?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> Woa nice! I'll come over one warm day. Do I just PM you here to make an arrangement for date and time to see your availability?


Come in anytime on the days we are open.

No appointment necessary.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

kamal said:


> now thats customer service


Seriously, awesome. Love this place.

Latest reason..

Was looking at test kits to buy online (BRS, out of habit), next day went into CC on a whim and they had what I was looking for and to my surprise was the same price as the large American online retailers price. (not to mention shipping would have been involved!)


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Do you charge for this or free?



CanadaCorals.com said:


> We have a Gryphon saw.
> 
> Bring it in.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I know that BRS offers some great deals but….

Shop locally and the store will be there when you need it. I have never bought from the united states and don't intend to.

That includes buying from a HOME HARDWARE rather than HOME DEPOT.
Lets keep our money in CANADA.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

To add to this, consider your warranty for products bought outside of Canada. I had a couple of things fail and i got the run around by the authorized Canadian distributors and service depots because it was purchased in the US. In the end i had to ship them back to the US to have warranty work done.


----------

